# laughing during sex



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone like to laugh during sex/foreplay? i think it's a good thing. what do you think?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

yep... sex should be fun sometimes.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> yep... sex should be fun sometimes.


why not all the time?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Boy, have we laughed a lot over various things while making love...mostly when the kids were little and they would shove notes under the door asking us questions.....


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> Boy, have we laughed a lot over various things while making love...mostly when the kids were little and they would shove notes under the door asking us questions.....


hilarious. what else?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

kilgore said:


> why not all the time?


Perhaps in brevity I did not cover every possible case.

By fun I meant amusing.. like funny.


It's always enjoyable (in a good relationship). 

Sort of like the difference between an amusement park one time and a 5 star meal another time. Variety...


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Perhaps in brevity I did not cover every possible case.
> 
> By fun I meant amusing.. like funny.
> 
> ...


that's fair. belly laughs sometimes. but other times you just want to get to it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well a couple of times we forgot the dog was in the bed....she was under the covers at the foot of the bed sleeping....once his mom was calling on his phone which was on the dresser....LOl...if we were going at it hard and we fell off the bed.....


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> Well a couple of times we forgot the dog was in the bed....she was under the covers at the foot of the bed sleeping....once his mom was calling on his phone which was on the dresser....LOl...if we were going at it hard and we fell off the bed.....


once someone hurt a hip, another time someone fell out of bed, another time someone probably said something silly on purpose or by accident


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I bet you were the one saying something silly....Yeah we have gotten charlie horse cramps...which is funny but not really....we had friends that told us they left their baby monitor on and their kids heard them in the living room where the other monitor was...LOL


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> I bet you were the one saying something silly....Yeah we have gotten charlie horse cramps...which is funny but not really


maybe someone passed gas. or i was doing shadow puppets


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

One time I accidentally passed gas, tiny squeek here and there, and Mrs.CuddleBug says, what was that? I said, I don't know...

She laughed so hard.......nothing nasty, just a small noise and again and again and she couldn't stop laughing.....:rofl:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

kilgore said:


> maybe someone passed gas. or i was doing shadow puppets


Ok, now you sound like my husband....he will start laughing out of the blue if he did that and I didn't "hear".....:rofl:


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> Ok, now you sound like my husband....he will start laughing out of the blue if he did that and I didn't "hear".....:rofl:


what else?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There was the time when the dog (new dog) desided that he needed to defend me from the attacker... :rofl:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeesh....what isn't funny sometimes....he will do silly voices and weird sounding accents to pretend he is a different man and we just met...


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

i seem to recall having to run to the baby's room, naked and erection on tow, to check on a crying little one


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> There was the time when the dog (new dog) desided that he needed to defend me from the attacker... :rofl:


I just saw that happen on a show called "Sex sent me to the ER"...did the dog bite?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

kilgore said:


> i seem to recall having to run to the baby's room, naked and erection on tow, to check on a crying little one


What a dad! Yeah you can do that with the first...LOl


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> What a dad!


there was no time to grab the fig leaf


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I always get giggle fits. Esp if something really funny happened earlier in the day, then out of nowhere I start laughing. 

Sex is funny and fun. When we were younger and clumsier someone would always catch a elbow or a knee somewhere. A different sex session can being back funny moments, and one of us say "hey watch for...", then we both are laughing. 

I'm odd because I also talk during sex, not all the time, but have been known to say ooo chicken Tuesday or I gotta go to the store leave some money. 

And when I'm giving a bj, I talk during most of it. Just really random sh!t. Don't know why. Need less to say our sex sessions take a while. 

But hey, that's the fun of it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Your multitasking Panda!


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> I always get giggle fits. Esp if something really funny happened earlier in the day, then out of nowhere I start laughing.
> 
> Sex is funny and fun. When we were younger and clumsier someone would always catch a elbow or a knee somewhere. A different sex session can being back funny moments, and one of us say "hey watch for...", then we both are laughing.
> 
> ...


how can u talk during a bj?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe she can sign with the other hand...LOl....J/K panda


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

over20 said:


> I just saw that happen on a show called "Sex sent me to the ER"...did the dog bite?


No, I was able to get him quieted down and out of the room. But there were a short time that was unsure what he'd do.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> No, I was able to get him quieted down and out of the room. But there were a short time that was unsure what he'd do.


i imagine that killed the moment


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

kilgore said:


> how can u talk during a bj?




It's easy

>~POP~<

So did you see that thing on tv

So did you know about the coupon deal at the store

Oh I gotta get milk/cereal

Oooo I really need those shoes

Ooo watch my ear, look how much it's healed

Your tat is making rawr rawr faces at me

What the fvck is that noise....is it birds, it's 3am why the hell is that sh't happening

I gotta pee

Where is the water

I'm about sneeze

Grab the remote before SOMEBODY changes the channel
(Which happened and some horrible PBS thing at 2 in the morning was on, and we giggle about that)


Just random ass bizarre ass statements or comments. Sometimes it's relevant such as pull my hair, or smack my ass.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

You sound like a fun wife Panda....


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> It's easy
> 
> >~POP~<
> 
> ...




Your remote post was funny, it reminded me that if we were going at it while the TV was on and some dumb commercial came on like female personal products we would start laughing and have to change the channel or turn it off....:rofl:


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> It's easy
> 
> >~POP~<
> 
> ...


oh, i thought u meant both at the same time - like talking while penis was in mouth. i was impressed and confused


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

It was probably while changing positions....:rofl:....you know like, hold on I need a drink of water...or let me open the window...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

tdwal said:


> Anybody remember doing it in the car in the park. Windows steaming up and the contortions and actually did have cops come knock on the window. One night a friend hit the emergency brake on his Volkswagen and rolled into a pond. I got stuck in the mud once and it was not a good thing to have to get my father to come help me get it out.
> 
> My wife and I have been together since teenagers.


Aww...cute stories.....hubs and I have been together since we were 16....also....never got caught by the cops.....did you guys get a ticket?:scratchhead:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

tdwal said:


> My wife also decides to tell me things at the wrong moments, like asks me if I put my toothbrush up or did I put the toilet seat down. Kind of kills the mood.


I know what you mean, but being together this long...those cute comments become endearing........hubs will ask me from time to time what shows do we usually watch tonight? :rofl:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

tdwal said:


> No they just told us to go home, and they were both laughing their butts off. Fun times.


Aww....it is, I miss the early days sometimes......makes me look forward to retirement!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

That is really Awesome!!! Good for you guys! So you went to visit her for "lunch" heehee


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Awww....she sounds like a gem......No I don't laugh/cry when I orgasm.....I know what she means though about the intense feelings....I have shed tears after a VERY deep love making session with my husband...words cannot explain what maybe your wife wants to say....take it as a compliment...she sounds very satisfied...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just had another thought, she must feel very free and comfortable with you to even let out a laugh as she orgasms....the sensations are insatiable....she must love you very much ...and great job making her feel so relaxed


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Personal said:


> Sex is funny, nothing wrong with laughing about it as we do from time to time.
> 
> tdwal and over20 congrats on having happy memories from many years gone by with your loves, may you both enjoy many more.


Thank you for your kind words....can you share a funny story?


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

kilgore said:


> oh, i thought u meant both at the same time - like talking while penis was in mouth. i was impressed and confused




Mostly it's just agreeing or disagreeing or a muffled gawat (what) or mo (no) mokay (ok) or mmmooaaamdatishhrd (ow that sh!t hurt). My fav gwatdauckarmewoing (what the fvck are you doing!?) utup (shut up) mah mah (ha ha) oosmahhad (oops my bad)

See I just can't shut up. Years ago we were watching some dumb movie, and the guy said something to the girl about knowing how to shut her up (with his penis)

Hubby said let's see if that works. No. No, it does not work lol. He doesn't seem to care. Over20, it's hardly ever a position change, I just pop it out and start talking. 

Oh, over20, if you think infomercials are bad, try how it's made. That show is porn if you aren't looking directly at it. We have just full stopped and whirled around to the tv to stare at it just to make sure we had heard right. Of course by then, we are laughing.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

over20 said:


> You sound like a fun wife Panda....




Yea, ima hoot. I have been banned from saying "Dolby is free elf" in the bedroom. Booo. So, maybe it's a bit much.....naaa


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> Mostly it's just agreeing or disagreeing or a muffled gawat (what) or mo (no) mokay (ok) or mmmooaaamdatishhrd (ow that sh!t hurt). My fav gwatdauckarmewoing (what the fvck are you doing!?) utup (shut up) mah mah (ha ha) oosmahhad (oops my bad)
> 
> See I just can't shut up. Years ago we were watching some dumb movie, and the guy said something to the girl about knowing how to shut her up (with his penis)
> 
> ...


That is so funny Panda....:rofl::rofl: I believe you......:rofl::rofl
: honey did you at least make a bet?....Your nice hubs thought it would work and it didn't?...So you won! .....j/k...I know you both won..


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> Yea, ima hoot. I have been banned from saying "Dolby is free elf" in the bedroom. Booo. So, maybe it's a bit much.....naaa


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kilgore, thanks for starting this "happy thread"


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

over20 said:


> That is so funny Panda....:rofl::rofl: I believe you......:rofl::rofl
> : honey did you at least make a bet?....Your nice hubs thought it would work and it didn't?...So you won! .....j/k...I know you both won..




It was kinda like, "I'll take the case". It was all in jest. He just kinda looked over at me with the pondering dinosaur look hmm. 

I still give him sh't about Dolby. He just stares blankly. Buuut to be fair, it wasn't just Dolby is free elf, it was something along the lines of ooo Dolby gets to suck penis, Dolby is not free elf.....

Something along those lines. So he said that's the line. It's banned. I was laughing soooo hard. He was kinda pissed. So I gave him a awesome bj, and he was less pissed. But it's still banned. 

I still get away with Grr and Zim voices. I know I should probably grow up, but where is the fun in that.....


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> It was kinda like, "I'll take the case". It was all in jest. He just kinda looked over at me with the pondering dinosaur look hmm.
> 
> I still give him sh't about Dolby. He just stares blankly. Buuut to be fair, it wasn't just Dolby is free elf, it was something along the lines of ooo Dolby gets to suck penis, Dolby is not free elf.....
> 
> ...


Your right, but its sounds like that is why your sweetie loves you..


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

kilgore said:


> Does anyone like to laugh during sex/foreplay? i think it's a good thing. what do you think?


Dh and I really don't have the ability to be intense and serious during foreplay. It's just not our style.So there is a lot of laughing and teasing. We don't really laugh during sex unless something weird happens. But we smile at each other a lot during sex which is so cute


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

you can laugh, but at appropriate times only. Like if you husband enters the room, drops his pants, and you immediately start to laugh uncontrollably...it will not go well.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Or being half drunk or stoned, and cut a back flip off the bed onto the floor and all kinds of sh*t rattles off of shelves and crashes on the floor.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> Or being half drunk or stoned, and cut a back flip off the bed onto the floor and all kinds of sh*t rattles off of shelves and crashes on the floor.


Ouch....


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

It depends on the context. With one partner, it was fun and we'd be enjoying ourselves and something silly would happen, laugh, it was fine.

My ex would sometimes just randomly start to laugh for no apparent reason and that would completely throw me off. She'd say it was because she was enjoying it and had to let it out.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> Mostly it's just agreeing or disagreeing or a muffled gawat (what) or mo (no) mokay (ok) or mmmooaaamdatishhrd (ow that sh!t hurt). My fav gwatdauckarmewoing (what the fvck are you doing!?) utup (shut up) mah mah (ha ha) oosmahhad (oops my bad)
> 
> See I just can't shut up. Years ago we were watching some dumb movie, and the guy said something to the girl about knowing how to shut her up (with his penis)
> 
> ...


this made me laugh


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> Kilgore, thanks for starting this "happy thread"


my pleasure, over


----------



## Lynn.Roemer (Jun 29, 2014)

kilgore said:


> Does anyone like to laugh during sex/foreplay? i think it's a good thing. what do you think?


Only on days that end in "y".


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was visiting hubs downtown today and just before he crossed the finish line he whispered what I thought was "Nice hair"...and I thought to myself as I continued, how sweet of hubs to compliment me when he is about to finale....WELL after he finaled, I said really sweetly to him, " That was so nice of you to say nice hair when you were about to (finale).....Hubs, of course starts to laugh at me, lovingly, and says, "Over 20 (heehee) I didn't say nice hair I said right there,"...we laughed for a while......so now my Mr. funny man has coded downtown visits to him as "Nice hair"


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Yep, Sex should be fun sometime...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

As much as I like doggy style, am I allowed to chuckle while I stare at the headboard....wishing I could tape hubs pic on it?:rofl:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok. I was giving him a bj. Fosters home for imaginary friends was on. One of the characters name is Bloo, another one is Mac, another one is Cheese. So the joke is Mac-N-Bloo Cheese. Then there was one named Berry. So we paused to figure out how to fit Mac, Bloo, Cheese, and Berry to be a funny dish. We settled on Bloo-Berry Mac-n-Cheese. Then said eww, wait this got strange. Of course we were laughing. 

Then said that would be really bad tasting. And went back to sex. I asked him just now what we were naming the "dish", and after thinking about it, remembered and said eww that was bad. 

Then he causally said what made you bring that up....like my weirdness is so "just like me", and he is so used to it, that it didn't even think bringing it back up was strange, let alone this was started during sex.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> Ok. I was giving him a bj. Fosters home for imaginary friends was on. One of the characters name is Bloo, another one is Mac, another one is Cheese. So the joke is Mac-N-Bloo Cheese. Then there was one named Berry. So we paused to figure out how to fit Mac, Bloo, Cheese, and Berry to be a funny dish. We settled on Bloo-Berry Mac-n-Cheese. Then said eww, wait this got strange. Of course we were laughing.
> 
> Then said that would be really bad tasting. And went back to sex. I asked him just now what we were naming the "dish", and after thinking about it, remembered and said eww that was bad.
> 
> Then he causally said what made you bring that up....like my weirdness is so "just like me", and he is so used to it, that it didn't even think bringing it back up was strange, let alone this was started during sex.


You guys really have it going on....your posts are a very fresh breath of air on TAM......:smthumbup:

This morning I was giving my DH head and the dang DOG was barking outside our door to come in....I couldn't focus at first....hubs got frustrated as well and got up butt naked and erect and went to the fridge and gave the dog 3 hotdogs to keep her quiet while I finished him off!!! :rofl::rofl: I teased him after that, if the dog barfed....who should clean it up? :rofl:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Either rock, paper, scissors or who ever takes the longest to reach an O, or who had the most fun.....


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> Either rock, paper, scissors or who ever takes the longest to reach an O, or who had the most fun.....


I like that...:rofl:.....I usually O first....Hmmm....thankfully the dog had no issues.....but I will have to keep that in mind for next time....the O factor could be fun...but I know my hubs, he will drill me and think baseball/football and tease me the whole darn time to keep himself going.......he's a sneaky/sexy guy


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yea....we play for keeps lol

I am very sneaky and I find some new trick and save it for a rainy day (read: CONTEST) 

I can pop faster than him so sometimes it who ever went longer, cuz he knows I have no control and want that beautiful O, but that's when I pull out all the stops and wear him out, then play coy, oh I think you "win" that was awesome, til it dawns on him he "lost" and has to turn out the light or get drinks. Hee hee. 

I love tormenting him....


ETA stupid dog. Pets always be tryin to c0ckblock


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> Oh yea....we play for keeps lol
> 
> I am very sneaky and I find some new trick and save it for a rainy day (read: CONTEST)
> 
> ...




Yes, Pets DO! even our pet kitty...haha, we live out in a country setting, she will MEOW under our window.....of course hubs says "You have to go outside to pet your kitty....but don't let the neighbors see you doing it".....:rofl::rofl: and of course why do I think he is so funny....and I want to fxck him for saying silly stuff......Over 20 why haven't you learned your lesson.....it's because I want to sleep with my Professor....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Oooo my husband be sh!t talkin....I just do some "cruel" sex hostage move and ask him to please repeat what he said....

He says "I can't remember", so I say "gwaiheemtaoremembrrtomshhtalk" (what I seem to remember some sh!t talk)

No, no not me....I take it back....I didn't mean it.

"Mmmiontbewbemu" (hum I don't believe you)

No, no I mean it..,,I mean I didn't mean it....ok what ever the right answer is....just keep doin that

"Gagaiwim" (ha ha I win)

Of course the tables turn when I'm getting oral....ahh it's all about get back and pay back.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, I will share hubs and mine time before we were married....we met in high school I was 16 and he was 17...we lived an hour away from each other....the very first "funny thing" we encountered was after we were swimming in my family's pool and I went down to the laundry room to change. I stripped all my clothes off looking for a new outfit. I should have known what my naughty boyfriend (now husband) was going to do. He was looking for me and a new towel...well he walks in on me...nude....and the my moms washer and dryer are going.....he props me on top of the washer to ahem, ahem...we hear my DAD come downstairs.....we flippin scrambled for clothes like no other on this planet...my Dad did walk in and all he saw was us folding towels......

Gosh I like the spin cycle, it lasts the longest...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> Oooo my husband be sh!t talkin....I just do some "cruel" sex hostage move and ask him to please repeat what he said....
> 
> He says "I can't remember", so I say "gwaiheemtaoremembrrtomshhtalk" (what I seem to remember some sh!t talk)
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Honey, I need to learn your language!!.....Hmmm what should we call it?......I know Popoffon ...popin of and on....


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Sex is supposed to be fun and exciting. Not only does it allow an emotional release, it's also a way to relieve stress and share love with another person. The way you express yourself sexually and the way you react to the sensations that arise during intimacy is a very personal thing. It's normal to smile, moan, or scream "yes, yes, yes," but what about laughing? 

Not everyone is serious in the sack, and giggling is completely normal. laughing is just as common as any other emotional reaction. It may be a sign of nervousness, a reaction to being tickled, a pleasing sensation, just happy that you are with the one you love or a response to something funny happening (like the condom flying across the room when the guy tries to put it on). 

But just because laughing during sex happens sometimes, that doesn't mean everyone is OK with it. Your partner may feel uncomfortable, insecure, or self-conscious and think that you are laughing at him because he is not doing something right. So talk to him about it ASAP. As always, open communication is the key to good sex, and if you're close enough to get naked, you should be close enough to talk about what happens when you do.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

over20 said:


> I was visiting hubs downtown today and just before he crossed the finish line he whispered what I thought was "Nice hair"...and I thought to myself as I continued, how sweet of hubs to compliment me when he is about to finale....WELL after he finaled, I said really sweetly to him, " That was so nice of you to say nice hair when you were about to (finale).....Hubs, of course starts to laugh at me, lovingly, and says, "Over 20 (heehee) I didn't say nice hair I said right there,"...we laughed for a while......so now my Mr. funny man has coded downtown visits to him as "Nice hair"


Funny!

I'm thinking, he might should have just run with it... 'Well, you do have lovely hair!"

LOL...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

hambone said:


> Funny!
> 
> I'm thinking, he might should have just run with it... 'Well, you do have lovely hair!"
> 
> LOL...


He knows that would work on me and get him what he wants every time...:rofl::rofl: and of course I would give it to him...


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

What a great thread. Since I'm new to TAM I missed this. Awesome topic and one that newly married kids should read. 

My wife and I laugh a ton. The young kid stories are pretty funny. Nothing like the shock we get when we forgot to lock the door (often) and they come bursting in.

One time all system were go yet I couldn't get my wife's nice dress off. There was stuck zipper. Yet we where laughing so hard I couldn't focus. I was close to ripping the dress but it wasn't cheap. Not sure if I had the right priority.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

mpgunner said:


> What a great thread. Since I'm new to TAM I missed this. Awesome topic and one that newly married kids should read.
> 
> My wife and I laugh a ton. The young kid stories are pretty funny. Nothing like the shock we get when we forgot to lock the door (often) and they come bursting in.
> 
> One time all system were go yet I couldn't get my wife's nice dress off. There was stuck zipper. Yet we where laughing so hard I couldn't focus. I was close to ripping the dress but it wasn't cheap. Not sure if I had the right priority.


Love this....you could have always lifted it up...


----------

